# What happened to Bretonnians release



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

It basically says it all, what happened to the expected Bretonnians release, has it been put back due to the Stormclaw release.

As a tragic Brets fan some news would help.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Its probably been pushed back due to the new space wolf release.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

It will almost certainly be the next Fantasy army to be updated. Though if the rumours about an updated fantasy rulebooka re true I expect it will be the first new book after the release


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Expect something in September. It's where all the paths are pointing towards. Although with the amount off the webstore at the moment it looks like an almost complete revamp of the range.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

As this is more a query than News or Rumour, I am moving this post to WHF section.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

What's happened to it? nothing,
the rumours were just wrong about the dates is all


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

First battle int he Nagash series involves the Abbey fight between Undead and Bretonnians, would be nice to see new bretonnians come a long so we could probably play that battle, my local GW store literally has one army box and a box of men at arms and thats all.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

This concerns not only Brets but generally all of WHFB, I have been told that the earliest Brets release will be long way's off, according to what I have been told, that 9th Edition will be released in June 2015. This is due to GW needing to update all current 40K dexes to the new format.

According to what I have been told is that 9th Editions will be followed by a new starter set (The Empire/Orcs-Goblins), then The Empire will get the new formatted Army Book like the 40k Dex, then comes as follows in order Orcs-Goblins, Beastmen, Skaven, Undead (Merging of Tomb Kings and Vampire Counts), Daemons of Chaos, Warriors of Chaos and then Bretonnians in March 2016.

So it is along wait for suffering Bretonnian players at least another 18 months wait.

Oh and my local GW store can no longer get the Bretonnian Army Book and GW won't supply him.


----------

